# Board Track Tribute



## rocketman (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's my winter project now completed. A once crusty tossed Hawthorne is up and running. The "ouch" happened when I left for just a moment to get another support. It left me with repainting, striping, and clearing the forks and frame again. The gas tank I made from 2" DWV copper pipe, 1 1/2" st. 90 for a fill neck, test end caps and gas cock all in soft solder.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 11, 2016)

WOW!! Great Looking Bike !! nicely done.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 12, 2016)

This Bike is Fantastic...Great Job !


----------

